# Can't flash out of Darkslide



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is weird. I came from Liberty to Darkslide VIA Liberty toolbox. I have tried to flash into SSX2.1 or into MIUI from Darkslide. I CAN'T! I'VE tried CWR Rom Toolbox. Nata! I will say this; whenever I try to flash it goes right back into Darkslide (but it's weird I see the Liberty style name faintly in the background) right before the Darkslide red emblem turning to boot into Darkslide. Any thoughts? Think SBF is inevitable? Dang Hurricane, can't do a thing until all is restored. Let me know. Thanks! Sent


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> This is weird. I came from Liberty to Darkslide VIA Liberty toolbox. I have tried to flash into SSX2.1 or into MIUI from Darkslide. I CAN'T! I'VE tried CWR Rom Toolbox. Nata! I will say this; whenever I try to flash it goes right back into Darkslide (but it's weird I see the Liberty style name faintly in the background) right before the Darkslide red emblem turning to boot into Darkslide. Any thoughts? Think SBF is inevitable? Dang Hurricane, can't do a thing until all is restored. Let me know. Thanks! Sent


are you wiping data and dalvik prior to flashing? i would also format system prior to flashing


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> are you wiping data and dalvik prior to flashing? i would also format system prior to flashing


I did all those wipes. I did it through the Rom Toolbox, not CWR. 
Not sure about the formatting of the system. Another new idea/question I'm not sure about, or how to do. Please inform, Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> I did all those wipes. I did it through the Rom Toolbox, not CWR.
> Not sure about the formatting of the system. Another new idea/question I'm not sure about, or how to do. Please inform, Thanks


format system is in cwr.

another thing you can try is dont use the rom toolbox. just boot into cwr and do the wipes and flash


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Which darkslide are you on? Just wondering if it's darkslideX for gingerbread?

Sent like a Storm out of the Shadows...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

B.E.McAllister said:


> Which darkslide are you on? Just wondering if it's darkslideX for gingerbread?


thanks for pointing that out. i didnt know there was a darkslide gb version. that could be the problem, if the op is not following directions for ssx or miui.


----------

